# Do I need to buy a pick-up?



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

With the new water heater laws coming in to effect do I need to buy a pick-up? I'm hearing many of these hybrid heaters can't be laid down.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What are you driving now? Do you have a heavy rainy season? Do you want to always be switching out a vehicle for a water heater? Why not buy a small enclosed trailer to pull with your rig! I havnt heard about newer water heaters being unable to be laid down though


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This is new?

I'm having trouble thinking of any water heater that doesn't have an arrow on the box telling me to store and transport it in an upright position....:whistling2:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> This is new?
> 
> I'm having trouble thinking of any water heater that doesn't have an arrow on the box telling me to store and transport it in an upright position....:whistling2:


Well yea, we all know its labeled, but that's so some idiots don't lay it on the control valve. Never had an issue transporting one its side on occasion. But I'm not sure about power vent models


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

It's only for the electrics with a heat pump from what I understand. I'll either use a trailer or just have it delivered.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

A heat pump will have a compressor on it and therefore oil in the system. 

Traditional logic says that when you lay a device down the oil will shift and then you must leave the appliace upright for hours for the oil to go back where its supposed to be. 

Adding to this is the old concept that the glass lining will somehow be compromised. 

Here are my thoughts on this. 

1. Oil does not take 24 hours to run back into place, especially when you consider the fact that the newer systems use a thinner oil. Set the unit upright asap when you arrive onsite and you should be fine. 

2. When I saw how heaters were treated at supply house and decided years ago that my moving it around and laying it down was the least of bad treatment that heater had. :laughing:

They also say not to lay softeners down but my supplier shows up with them laid down all the time.










http://www.geappliances.com/heat-pump-hot-water-heater/water-heater-features.htm


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Where do I start... Yes, it is mostly electrics down here. Most of my work is on barrier islands so getting it delivered is out. I have three vans, one is set up for towing. And the rain question, we get about 5' of rain over three to four months. As for gas water heaters I can count on one hand how many ( non-tankless) I have seen down here.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

myakka said:


> With the new water heater laws coming in to effect do I need to buy a pick-up? I'm hearing many of these hybrid heaters can't be laid down.



Why couldn't you make a little rack that slides into your hitch on your current truck? This would be a lot less Maintence,no license plate. Rain would be the only downside.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> Why couldn't you make a little rack that slides into your hitch on your current truck? This would be a lot less Maintence,no license plate. Rain would be the only downside.


As soon as read yur post I instantly thought of this....a hitch mounted luggage rack that are so common, with a...wait fooor it......gutted out (and obviously clean) port-o-potty as an enclosed water heater closet transporter:laughing: t would be an eye catcher!


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

It exists!
http://www.discountramps.com/ez-carrier/p/EZ-Carrier/


----------

